# Girls that kick butt!



## MichH (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all!

I've been involved in extreme sports for more years than I care to add up, and every now and then I find a kindred spirit, another woman who hates being patronised, but who is in touch with her feminine side. The more I get out there, the more of us I find!

This is just a post to celebrate our unique womanhood, able to kick our men's butt's, but still a girl inside! 

My examples:
Falling off my mountain bike and getting right back up again (my one male ride buddy doesn't even ask if I'm alright any more so long as I get up!)
Wearing a pink cycling top whilst overtaking other men on the technical singletrack
My friend refusing a hand up into the Search and Rescue helicopter (her colleagues haven't quite gotten to grips with her independance yet!)


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Having a pedicure done just before heading out for a camping/biking vacation so after each ride I can still have something pretty to look at amongst all the sweat and dirt!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

The first season I raced DH I rode in a riding skort... with crash pads and knee and elbow guards.

And I've bought nailpolish to match the paint on my bike for race weekends.

And I put pink grips on my black AS-X - which I think of as my XC bike, despite the 7" of travel.


I always find it funny how while I've always been a tomboy, the more secure I get that I'm actually halfway decent at the sport I'm doing, the more I want to look like a girl while I'm doing it.


----------



## *racingkay* (Aug 17, 2006)

The other day I looked in my closet, and saw my muddy bike shoes sitting right next to my new high heels. I thought it was kinda funny, but sooo me. I don't mind getting dirty and sweaty, as long as I get to be girly too. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*I really like*

today's modern women! you ladies do kick butt and look good doing so. in fact, one of your sisters kicked my butt on a recent ride in sycamore canyon. left me gasping for air on the climbs and smoked me on the single track. much respect to her and the rest of the mtb sisterhood.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

_I always find it funny how while I've always been a tomboy, the more secure I get that I'm actually halfway decent at the sport I'm doing, the more I want to look like a girl while I'm doing it._

Wow, I think you're on to something here.......I've been feeling pretty good about the progress I've made on the bike. While off the bike, I've been doing a lot more clothes shopping these past couple of weeks. Just bought another necklace to go with another new blouse, got another pedicure, bought some shoes on sale (chunky high heels), a cheap pink lace skirt to use for changing in the lot.......I don't even recognize myself :skep:

Still want to make a bit more progress before I can reach the point of pink components and girlier jerseys. So far, just some flowery socks and pink in the wardrobe.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Oh HELL yeah!*



MichH said:


> This is just a post to celebrate our unique womanhood, able to kick our men's butt's, but still a girl inside!


I know I should be leaving this thread to you wimminz but I have to give a shout.

I LOVEloveLOVE girls who can flip it: mix it up by playing with anyone but still able to rock their femininity doing whatever. I always see that as a sign of a truly balanced person, be it in a boy or a girl. We're all a mix; some people are just more ok revelling in it. 

Who ever posted about her dirty cycling gear next to her new heels... That is just HOTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree with all you girls. Im totally on the same page. I love to match and wear girly cycling stuff. And I agree... the better I get at mtbiking, the more I love to rock the chick gear. Wearing pink while kicking a guy's butt up the trail makes it all the more satisfying. The best part for me is, my man is totally down with it too. He is always pointing out girly stuff that I would like, and he is psyched when I improve on my bike (even to the point of encouraging me to go pass the boys with egos blowing their wads to catch us on the trail). It so fun to hear from all you kindred spirits. I love love love getting dirty on the trail, I'm not afraid to crash if it means getting better (thus my scarred up knees and elbows). I love fashion, I love pink toenail polish, and I love being a high maintenance mtbike chick. I will never go on a ride without my favorite lip gloss in my camelback.


----------



## Cate (Jul 11, 2006)

*I love going riding with my daughter*

We are both new to the sport, but every time we go out, we push ourselves harder and ride faster. I like trying to find cute girly stuff to ride, knowing that when we fall down, we don't act like "girls," but instead brush off the dirt and get back on our bikes (baby blue and yellow respectively.)

My husband says it's funny that I am obsessed with girly bike colors and stuff when I wear a lot of blacks, dark colors, and neutrals the rest of the time.


----------



## k.buz (Feb 10, 2005)

My tomboy gene is in full effect when I'm on the trail. With my short hair, I often get mistook for a guy, but I'm cool with that. That way guys don't feel quite as bad when I blow by them on the trail!!! 

But off the bike, I'm getting alot more girly than I used to be. I really think it has alot to do with the confidence gained on the bike. There's just something about getting all bruised and bloodied in the morning, then going shoe shopping in the afternoon. My ride tomorrow is off because of storms, but it's OK 'cause I'm going to the mall instead!!!:thumbsup: 

But the hubby does ask me not to be too girly when we are at the LBS. When we were looking for a new ride for him, I referred to a Specialized Epic Pro Comp as "cute." That didn't go over too well!!!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Let's knock the socks off anyone who think a female athlete has to be a homely manly thing. I grew up not wearing anything girly, but now, in part because of my daughter, I love making sure that I'm not mistaken for a short guy with long hair on a bike.

My daughter will have no problem moving from one world to another, she already does it. Ballet class Saturday mornings, dirt and singletrack in the afternoons!










Her and her dad.










Getting ready for a performance.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

^ those pics of your girl totally rock.

For me... I had short tom-boy hair for 15 years. Then I started racing downhill. Raced for 2 seasons, then started to let my hair grow. When it got to be shoulder-length, my husband commented on how nice it looked and asked me what made me decide to let it grow.

I froze. I knew I couldn't come up with anything convincing, and only the truth would do.

I bowed my head and sheepishly said, "Well, all the other downhill girls have hair coming out of their helmets..." He thought this was hilarious. So now I think it's hilarious.  

My girly-rad chick thing: I curl my hair before the downhill race. :thumbsup: 

-sunny


----------



## Cate (Jul 11, 2006)

sunnyracegirl said:


> ^ those pics of your girl totally rock.
> 
> For me... I had short tom-boy hair for 15 years. Then I started racing downhill. Raced for 2 seasons, then started to let my hair grow. When it got to be shoulder-length, my husband commented on how nice it looked and asked me what made me decide to let it grow.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, curling your hair before a race is AWESOME!! I love it.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

My thing is lipstick before a ride, for some reason I just need to put some on. Guess it's b/c there are times when I'm mistaken for a guy (despite the long hair and, uh, boobs  )

I also like a different colored bandana each time. Used to stick it through a loop on the back, until I realized it looks a lot like a big bow on my pack! I'm not hardcore enough yet.

While commuting, I've already gotten whistled at twice this past month from construction workers. Not that they're a tough crowd, but while on the bike it's really appreciated!


----------



## MichH (Jul 28, 2006)

I love to hear all these stories! I have a couple of close rock climbing girlfriends and we had tshirts printed with a picture of Tank Girl. A perfect image of hardcore but still girly!


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

*Just so you know*

Most men would love for you all to still look like women, even though you do a sport that "USED" to be dominated by men. And for the record, NO girl can smoke me, but if she is wearing some pink bike shorts, well, I will let her lead. Alright, a lot of women can smoke me.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm currently on a long road trip and have worn pearl earrings the entire time, through mud, camping, and many many rides.


----------



## crash maxwell (Oct 1, 2005)

This is a VERY COOL post!!
My oldest daughter Lacey seems to be right along the same lines as you fine young women! Thanks for setting the GREAT examples!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MichH (Jul 28, 2006)

Pearl earrings, I love it!

This is a pic of Tank Girl that we had printed on T Shirts...


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

I still want to know who the amazing woman cyclist was who ascended the 
county road 18 climb from Shakopee to Prior Lake Minnesota faster than any
cyclist I'd ever seen ride it. This is a monster killer climb - I've seen guys 
take 10-15 minutes slowly climbing this thing on roadies. I timed it - she was 
out of sight between 3-4 minutes.

She was riding a Bridgestone ATB frame with slicks, fenders, panniers 
and was obviously commuting home - she had some rubber banded pigtail 
ends sticking thru the vents of her white bell helmet and was probably as 
fit as you can get without exploding. 

I think that she was a total fire breathing monster - I was on my road bike 
saw her way ahead on the outward leg of my loop and was trying to catch 
up in vain with her for maybe 4-5 miles and only was able to catch up because 
a train crossed and she was off again like a rocket.

That is a role model for anybody. I'm a guy, but I aspire to that level of fitness.
She was totally amazing.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmm, what's in the water?

I've been buying new girly clothes too. My daughter moves between the worlds better than I and with her help and "What Not to Wear" I've been changing my wardrobe. 

I painted my toe nails purple the morning I left for a riding vacation that Mother Nature derailed. 

I think I'll get my commuter ready to ride.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

How about this: I mountain bike and I'm a harpist.

The funniest day was when I rode in the morning and played for a wedding that afternoon...talk about your polar opposites back to back!

Plus, I have pink hubs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

This girl rocks! She has a new saying...."I'm a girly girl, but I'm TOUGH, and I'm SMART!!"  

Larry


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

ventanarama said:


> "I'm a girly girl, but I'm TOUGH, and I'm SMART!!"


Words to live by!!! :thumbsup:

good to see that there are girls of all ages out there having fun in the dirt! and it's good to see that there are parents out there that let them do that!

i'm super-grateful that my parents let me play in the dirt when i was a kid...even when i came home so dirty and bloody that i had to be pre-rinsed in the yard before i was allowed in the house...


----------



## Nostromo (Sep 22, 2005)

A few yrs ago I was doing a tough 50KM race (the Karapoti classic in NZ) , about 14KM in I got passed by a young woman going uphill, she was wearing a classic pink summer dress with white polka-dots (must've got it from an op-shop I guess), and she was absolutely cranking, she was up out of the saddle and left me for dead. I thought it was fantastic, a nice touch of humour and homage to femininity at the same time.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I find that there are still relatively few women in mountain biking (relative to men). However, in mountain bike races, those few women are usually very good and can smoke quite a few men during the race. I saw a few such women in yesterday's race. I only saw their backs and only for a few minutes.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Ventanarama said:


> This girl rocks! She has a new saying...."I'm a girly girl, but I'm TOUGH, and I'm SMART!!"
> 
> Larry


There is a little girl about 8 at the BMX track I race at who is like that. She wants to race the boys so she can get faster and learn to jump the jumps.

Kathy :^)


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

my lab mate and fellow mountain biker just looked at that picture and said:

'hey man, that's a chick on a rigid singlespeed...that's HAWT!':thumbsup:

_*i'm pretty sure he did not mean it in a pervy dirty old man way..._


----------



## freebird (Jan 20, 2004)

screampint said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! Let's knock the socks off anyone who think a female athlete has to be a homely manly thing. I grew up not wearing anything girly, but now, in part because of my daughter, I love making sure that I'm not mistaken for a short guy with long hair on a bike.
> 
> My daughter will have no problem moving from one world to another, she already does it. Ballet class Saturday mornings, dirt and singletrack in the afternoons!
> ...
> Getting ready for a performance.


=============================
Nice pics! Here are 3 of my oldest daughter, 13yo. No bike riding photos, but she made an awesome, scary jump off of Butterfly Rock in the Sierra Nevada's, we did a fun motorcycle ride in the same area, and one of her goofing off in the cabin...


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

This is an awesome thread! My little girl has definitely brought out the girlie in me.

Here she is rocking her single speed. She just figured out how to make the brakes work.


----------

